# Stop Animal Cruelty



## sarahashleyphotos (Sep 23, 2009)

This is my miniature pincher Kodak. We got him from the SPCA. We started out fostering him but no one was lining up to take him home so we adopted him. We dont know what happened to him. I think it looks like someone has poured acid on his back. He is a good dog and now has a good home. I wish I knew who did this to him. If I did I would pour acid down their back =P

Camera: Canon 40D
Lens: Asahi 50mm 1.4
Lighting: One to the right behind and one in front.






He got tired =D


----------



## photo28 (Sep 23, 2009)

Evil people... 
I don't see why people go to jail for killing people and not animals... They feel pain too...

Anyway, nice shots! My friend has a similar dog. I have a cockapoo


----------



## Dagwood56 (Sep 23, 2009)

He's a lucky dog. There was a story on our local news last night, someone wrapped a cat in duct tape! Taped the front legs together, then the back and then wrapped the cat up to the neck in tape as well and tossed it into someones yard. The cat survived, but I agree with you, the people who do these things to animals should have the same [or worse] done to them!

edit: Oops forgot - nice photos. I really like the second shot.


----------



## ottor (Sep 23, 2009)

photo28 said:


> Evil people...
> I don't see why people go to jail for killing people and not animals... They feel pain too...
> 
> Anyway, nice shots! My friend has a similar dog. I have a cockapoo


 
YOU're the reason!! And ME.... and most everyone on this forum... The reason that people aren't punished enough for animal cruelty is that there are no laws in place to punish them.... WE need to get with our representatives and _*make sure*_ they enact laws that will protect that poor dog.. Tell them that VOTES count, and they'd better listen...

Until people stop treating their pets like "Property", this kind of crap will go on... and those of us who have a little compassion, will have to feel bad .. those that have 'no' compassion, just dont' feel at all...

Most law enforcement people I"ve talked to said that if there were laws to punish these folks, they'd LOVE to enforce them.... We just need our politicans to enact them.... For the sake of our pets...


----------



## sarahashleyphotos (Sep 24, 2009)

Will someone please give me a comment on the actually photos and not the issue. This is a photography forum after all XD.


----------



## Laika (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm not loving the background. I think it looks very busy, and somewhat wrinkled. I just keep looking at the background instead of the dog. I didn't even notice the scar at first.

I would love to see these reshot on black! People tend to shy away from black dog, on black background - but if done right can have really nice results. I think it would make for a more dramatic portrait and would fit what you were going for more. 

Lighting looks good! And the expression captured is perfect!


----------



## sarahashleyphotos (Sep 24, 2009)

Laika said:


> I'm not loving the background. I think it looks very busy, and somewhat wrinkled. I just keep looking at the background instead of the dog. I didn't even notice the scar at first.
> 
> I would love to see these reshot on black! People tend to shy away from black dog, on black background - but if done right can have really nice results. I think it would make for a more dramatic portrait and would fit what you were going for more.
> 
> Lighting looks good! And the expression captured is perfect!



I did but a lot of people complained and said its too plain and that his butt blends into the background.


----------



## Laika (Sep 24, 2009)

I would make the background darker.

I guess you have to decide what you are going for here. Your first pictures are fine as studio pictures (and I still prefer the angle on #1 to all the others). But I think you have really great potential to turn this into a nice, moody shot. Simplicity works. And sometimes some sacrificed detail isn't a bad thing - it depends on how much is lost. Sometimes losing something, will add to the shot. (Try searching on Flickr "black on black dog" and "black on black cat" - make sure it is on relevant instead of interesting. Some of the back cat ones are absolutely breath taking!)


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 24, 2009)

sarahashleyphotos said:


> Will someone please give me a comment on the actually photos and not the issue. This is a photography forum after all XD.


 
nice pics!
super cute dog. i think the BG might be a bit distracting, and i think for ME, rather than black, i'd like to see it on seemless white.

not trying to sound like an ass, but i think your title and commentary in your original post was the catalyst to the animal cruelty remarks.


----------



## musicaleCA (Sep 24, 2009)

I like the pictures, not digging the background so much, though I don't think that it was and appropriate forum to bring up the animal cruelty issue.

Personally, I think that the day we equate the life of a domestic animal to the life of a human being is a sad, sad day indeed.


----------



## ottor (Sep 24, 2009)

sarahashleyphotos said:


> Will someone please give me a comment on the actually photos and not the issue. This is a photography forum after all XD.


 
I would have loved to, if you asked for some C&C, but your title was about Animal Cruelty, as was your entire narrative with the photographs...

I happen to really like the Grey background.. the crop is good, with him looking to the space at the left, (second picture) and ................ it's a beautiful animal!!

You should be congratulated ... not only for adopting your pet, but for a nice photograph of him also... :thumbup:


----------



## photo28 (Sep 24, 2009)

sarahashleyphotos said:


> Will someone please give me a comment on the actually photos and not the issue. This is a photography forum after all XD.



.........................
Maybe you shouldn't write an article about animal cruelty and name the thread it too and then you'll get some C&C... what do you expect; we don't have ESP...


----------



## davlin47 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello to all

Broadly speaking, there are two approaches to the issue. The animal welfare position holds that there is nothing inherently wrong with using animals for human purposes, such as food, clothing, entertainment, and research, but that it should be done in a humane way that reduces unnecessary suffering. Animal rights theorists criticize this position, arguing that the words "unnecessary" and "humane" are subject to widely differing interpretations, and that the only way to ensure protection for animals is to end their status as property, and to ensure that they are never used as commodities. Laws concerning animal cruelty are designed to prevent needless cruelty to animals, rather than killing for other aims such as food, or they concern species not eaten as food in the country involved, such as those regarded as pets.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Oct 30, 2009)

I think the shot of your dog on the black background would look great if it were cropped to focus on his face. The lighting there is beautiful, and if cropped so would be a powerful image.


----------



## Brian L (Nov 2, 2009)

That little guy is given a great home by god. He is all good now!


----------

